# Kitteh!



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I know I always post pics of Uno, but here are few of Boogie(aka Booger) playing with her woolie mouse, shes a nut of a cat:biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What a cute kitty! She killed that mouse dead! I think all calicos are nuts, mine certainly are!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Awwwwww! How cute:smile:

Also, can anyone explain to me how to post pics directly on a thread? Thanks.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Yes they are..lol, shes the neediest cat I have ever met, constantly wants to be held, even when I'm in the bathroom she hovers over me and tries to climb on my shoulder.:biggrin:

Todd- I have a flickr account, once you sign up, you can upload pics directly from your computer, then when they are uploaded, you click on the picture and theres a URL code undearneath which you copy and paste here (first you click the little yellow mountain/sun logo at the top here, to paste the code into it)


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

what a sweet kitty!:wink:
I have not had a cat since I have been 6 years old! And yep I am middle aged ugh now haha!
My daughter had a kitty adopt her! I finally went to her place shes renting where she goes to school & got to meet "Mandy" her kitten! Shes a grey tabby maybe mixed breed with somehting else who knows well anyway shes a sweetie also! Now I am liking this kitty!:smile:
Your kitty is absolutley a cutie!:biggrin: Like those pics! They are playful!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

OOo pretty!

Despite adopting two kitties last week, though, I still stand firm that I am simply a dog person who has cats, not a cat person. lol. 

It would be much easier to stick to this statement if I didn't see more and more kitties and like them more each time. *sigh*


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It is true....all calico's and torties are nuts! If I get another cat it will be a nice solid color, nothing insane!


----------

